# Photos Of New 25rss



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

We decided to take the new TT out for a test run before going to Carlsbad this weekend. I'm happy to report all went well (except for getting called out twice for work). Just to keep vdub happy, I've posted more photos in the Travel Trailer gallery.

dak


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

dak

Golden rule - Work cell phones stay at home
















Thor

PS - I am gld you enjoyed yourself


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats dak
Glad to hear everything went well
You just have to know when to answer the phone








Don


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

I appreciate the advice regarding the cell phones. Unfortunately, my employer requires me to be on call 24/7/365. That's why our next campout will be in a location that has no cell phone or pager coverage. If it's that important, they can send someone to pick me up.

dak


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> If it's that important, they can send someone to pick me up.


And they will....


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi dak. action 
If you don't mind me asking (and you won't hurt my feelings if you don't want to answer







), but what is it that you do for a living?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

dak

I love your solution. You are still on call, but what can you do if there is no coverage







.

Thor


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

> And they will....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they tried this weekend re. the "Runaway Bride". Fortunately, I was not to be found!


----------

